# Morgan...saw this and thought of you



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Because together you're a pair of tits?


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

TTotal said:


>


Well it's not me :?

Mine aren't called MORGAN


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So you have a name for them ? Guess was used to having a name for something of mine and never thought you gals would do the same 

Give us a clue? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

TTotal said:


> So you have a name for them ? Guess was used to having a name for something of mine and never thought you gals would do the same
> 
> Give us a clue? :lol:


Phil one and Phil two  and if you tell me what yours is called, I'll tell you which ones which 

:-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Tell you what, if I show you mine, will you show me yours?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Trying to come up with a phrase that includes 'hands' and 'Phil'.....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Mrs C just get 'em' out for the lads! :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Whoops sorry wrong thread....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Look at the tits on this !!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Tell you what, if I show you mine, will you show me yours?


 

Oh :roll:

go on then 

:-*


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Trying to come up with a phrase that includes 'hands' and 'Phil'.....


Phil no hands  Well not at the moment anyway :wink:

Or

You have your hands Phil today


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mrs_Claus said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Tell you what, if I show you mine, will you show me yours?
> ...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ROTFLMAO :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Mrs_Claus said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


  8) What a big one you've got :wink:

So go on then, what's he  called?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Roger


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Roger


Roger who? 

My turn :roll:

Phil one is left (Nice) 

Phil two is right (Very nice) :wink:

They're a great pair of Phils :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mrs_Claus said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Roger
> ...


Roger Merigid . . . . :roll:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Mrs_Claus said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


Never heard of him 

Is he any good? :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Mrs_Claus said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


Not Roger the Todger :?: :wink:

Sorry, coat on and half way out the door already!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

He reckons he hasnt had any complaints and he has been pretty busy recently too...... :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs_Claus said:
> ...


No and not even Roger the cabin boy either.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

TTotal said:


> He reckons he hasnt had any complaints and he has been pretty busy recently too...... :roll:


Sounds like my kind of Roger 

Tell him to look me up sometime soon 

Roger over and out :wink:

:-*


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> He reckons he hasnt had any complaints and he has been pretty busy recently too...... :roll:


 [smiley=stop.gif] too much information...


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

jampott said:


> Because together you're a pair of tits?


Cheeky cnut :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

About bloomin time !


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I never noticed that Morgan had such a full chest. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

UK225 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Because together you're a pair of tits?
> ...


I just did a spell check and there is no such word as cnut :roll:

You can have Cut, Nut, Cantu or Knot


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Mrs Claus said:


> Sounds like my kind of Roger


You wouldn't want one with a knot in it :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No?

I hear that it may add to satisfaction for the recipient of the action... :wink:

(Not that i am knotted, you understand he says quickly!  )


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

That depends on the size of the knot


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

PM on the way !
Be prepared for a shock


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Is that a spray tan you've got their John :?: :wink: 

Edit: Now John's post has gone no-one will no what this was about so ignore this post! :roll:


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

TTotal said:


> PM on the way !
> Be prepared for a shock


Where? :?

Sorry, I guess my eyes aren't as good as they used to be :wink:

:-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cocked that up ... I had posted the pm on here ! 

Enjoy my pic !!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Cocked that up ... I had posted the pm on here !
> 
> Enjoy my pic !!!


                      8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)

You are a big boy  Where have you been all my life :-*

PM your address  I'll be around in a flash to untie it for you [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Mrs_Claus said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > PM on the way !
> ...


Here, let me give you a telescope! :-*


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> Mrs_Claus said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


  Didn't need that telescope I found it :wink:

Down boy [smiley=whip.gif] 

TTotal...........WOW :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

WOW indeed Mrs C... my number plates tell the truth ! 8)


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

TTotal said:


> WOW indeed Mrs C... my number plates tell the truth ! 8)


I know 

I've seen both :roll: remember :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> He reckons he hasnt had any complaints and he has been pretty busy recently too...... :roll:


Thats way too much information.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Should have read the rest of the thread.

Not sure in my long association with this forum that i've ever seen a thread dedicated to one persons cock (possible thread puns noted).

As said above, its far too much information & should be moved to the "no-one else would really want to visit this room" :lol:


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Whoops sorry wrong thread....


 :lol: very funny - nice one...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Should have read the rest of the thread.
> 
> Not sure in my long association with this forum that i've ever seen a thread dedicated to one persons cock (possible thread puns noted).
> 
> As said above, its far too much information & should be moved to the "no-one else would really want to visit this room" :lol:


Sorry Paul, was just making sure that Morgan was abreast (yawn)of the T shirt situation !

Yes I agree this thread is a load of old cock and should be terminated forthwith :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2004)

TTotal said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I agree this thread is a load of old cock and should be terminated forthwith :wink:


It didn't look that old to me  Just a bit twisted :twisted:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Should have read the rest of the thread.
> ...


  :lol:


----------

